#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Bully:  He was a good dog.

## PAG

Thought that I might share this particular experience, as other pet owners might experience similar at some time.   No specific forum for this (except the Dog House, though maybe not appropriate), with this being the nearest one.

As posted on another thread, Bully, our 2 year old Amstaff has had problems with firstly one of his legs, and secondly sneezing blood.   Both of these have reacted OK to medication, but haven't been diagnosed with any degree of accuracy as to root cause.   This because external examination has been limited to X Rays, which haven't been conclusive.

Anyway, the bold boy went from Phuket to Hua Hin today with M'Sahib and one of her girlfriends for company, and he has an appointment tomorrow morning at the Veterinary University so he can get whatever is required in terms of CT scan/MRI etc.

The hotel M'Sahib booked is pet friendly and right next to the University.

The start of the journey.



9 hours in the car and finally there.



Getting his bed set up in the room.   Lucky with the weather, 10 minutes after arriving started to rain quite heavily.



Separate rooms for pet owners.   This lady is M'Sahibs girlfriend.





The hotel even has a separate swimming pool for pets.

Bully managed the journey fine, though you can see his nasal problem from his food and water bowls, having just been fed.



Hopefully we'll get some definitive diagnostics tomorrow.   To be continued.

----------


## SKkin

He's a big sweeetie. Hope everything works out well for Bully.

----------


## AntRobertson

Nice one. I've heard of these pet-friendly hotels but never seen one.

Hope he's OK and all is good.

----------


## AntRobertson

And slight threadjack sorry...

Reminds me of this pic:



 :Very Happy: 

That's how he rolls.

Seen it with him and the owner cruising down the road both with their arms out of the sill.

----------


## Jack meoff

Those dungarees remind me of jail time  :Smile:

----------


## PAG

> Those dungarees remind me of jail time


This particular lady is something of a farmer, having a couple of plantations in Phang Nga with rubber, palm oil, fruit etc.   M'Sahib met her some years ago through a shared love of gardening.

----------


## Jack meoff

> met her some years ago through a shared love of gardening.


Aye aye lips sealed  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Nice looking dog PAG, touch wood it's nothing serious

----------


## Headworx

^Wot Dill said. Hope all goes well.

----------


## aging one

Funny how a good dog can tug at our heart. Much more sympathy and good wishes for Bully than LD or the wife that left him... Go Bully ya big boy you.. :Smile:

----------


## tunk

Good luck with your dog. It will be interesting to hear the diagnosis, my one year old female was sneezing blood a few days ago. I've never seen that in a dog.

----------


## Dillinger

> Funny how a good dog can tug at our heart. Much more sympathy and good wishes for Bully than LD or the wife that left him... Go Bully ya big boy you


Bully doesn't threaten people with bowls of porridge :Smile: 

Or maybe he does?

----------


## nidhogg

We get so attached to them.  Really hope there is a decent ending to this.  Good luck to you and Bully.

----------


## Loy Toy

Yep i love my dogs and hope the Vets sort Bully's issues out.

Interesting to find out why he is bleeding like he does.

Please keep us informed Pag.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Hope he gets better Pag.  Pls. Keep us informed about his situation.

----------


## PAG

Thanks for all the comments folks, and yes I'll update hopefully later today once the Hospital has checked him out.

Yesterday with M'Sahib.



They didn't want to leave him in the room, so last night was Room Service.

----------


## PAG

Just in case anyone might think of visiting Hua Hin, and take their pet along, this is the hotel website:

Wora Wana Hua Hin Hotel & Convention

M'Sahib went for breakfast first this morning, all this was for her......obviously in severe need of eggs.









Got back to the room, and Bully is still sneezing quite a lot of blood.   As I told M'Sahib, at least later this morning, the vets will be able to see what the effect of the problem is.

----------


## Dillinger

Awww, bless him.

Do you know if the blood is coming from one nostril or two?

----------


## PAG

> Awww, bless him.
> 
> Do you know if the blood is coming from one nostril or two?


Appears to be both.    On the drive up yesterday nothing at all.   As soon as he got to the hotel it started again.   M'Sahib are cleaning the floor as it happens, though there's blood on the edges of the bed sheets.   She's arranged to have them changed which of course we'll be charged for.

----------


## AntRobertson

Jeez that doesn't look good.  :Sad: 

Hopefully it's just due to some agitation or something like that.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

hello, I didn't know about the vet university, is it cheaper/better than standard vets ?

Wish him to feel great soon <3


Thanks.

----------


## PAG

> hello, I didn't know about the vet university, is it cheaper/better than standard vets ?
> 
> Wish him to feel great soon <3
> 
> 
> Thanks.


No idea about the cost yet, that's not a criteria.   It's the facilities, particularly CT scan and MRI that's available there for more definitive diagnosis, which you won't get in a normal Vet Surgery.

----------


## PAG

M'Sahib and Bully arrive at the hospital.

----------


## PAG

Bully's under a general anaesthetic at the moment getting his scans done.   The girls are having a look around Hua Hin before going back to the hospital this afternoon.

----------


## PAG

For those interested, this is the website for the hospital:

Main

Their CT scan equipment.



and MRI

----------


## PAG

Ladies who lunch......

----------


## Switch

Hoping for a positive outcome for Bully mate.

At least he looks nothing like Jim Bowen. lol

----------


## Dragonfly94

Dogs a potential kiddie killer, nasty beasts when you are not looking.

----------


## PAG

> Dogs a potential kiddie killer, nasty beasts when you are not looking.


Ah, I wondered if this thread would attract such comments.   I guess that you're not a dog lover, or at least have little knowledge of this particular breed.   They were called 'Nanny dogs' because of their love of children.   This particular one, who we've had since he was a pup, has never bitten, snapped, or even growled and curled his lip at anything or anybody.   We have 3 other dogs and 6 cats who he gets on great with, as well as friends who visit with their children.   I know that it's a cliche, but there's no such thing as a bad dog, only a bad owner.

----------


## armstrong

It's a good hospital. Been great with my parents dogs.

----------


## SKkin

> M'Sahib and Bully arrive at the hospital.


The weigh-in at the vet(or in this case the hospital) can sometimes be interesting. 

Looks like Bully will be in good hands. Hope they figure out and fix the problem soon.

----------


## Loy Toy

> This particular one, who we've had since he was a pup, has never bitten, snapped, or even growled and curled his lip at anything or anybody.


I have a half pit bull and half bull mastif and he is a 54 kg bundle of muscular love with the family but I hate it when he gets out as I fear he may kill someone.

These dogs have an attack mode bred in and they can snap at any time particularly when their master is not around or they feel threatened or are nervous.

Not a negative mate as Bruno is a great guard dog but I never, ever underestimate what he is capable of.

----------


## PAG

^

Of course I never underestimate his power, however he's strictly a pet, and is never in any form of 'guarding mode' other than barking if he hears anything outside or somebody rings the door bell, and would have to be Houdini to get out of our house.   All 4 of our dogs are always on leads when we take them out, and they all sleep downstairs in the house.   I have absolutely no fear that he would pose any threat to another person, nor another dog unless he was being attacked and he defended himself in which case the other dog would get a shock.

Anyway, bit of mixed news today.   He had CT scans on his leg, nose, and M'Sahib got them to check his lungs also.   His blood analysis was excellent, so nothing untoward there.   Regards his leg, he appears to have lost about 35% density of one of his bones, why we don't know.   He's now on medication for promoting bone regrowth.    The vet said that he could open up his leg and take a bone sample, though he doesn't recommend that at the moment, preferring to prescribe him much stronger medication than that he was getting previously for a month.  Nothing conclusive on the nose front, so it's either some form of trauma (likely) or cancer.   Tissue samples have been taken from his nose, but we won't get the results for another 3 weeks.   The same medication for his leg, anti inflammatory, will help with his nose, and also stronger steroids than he was getting previously.

So, another 3 to 4 weeks potentially before the picture becomes clearer and we just have to deal with circumstances as they occur.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> Dogs a potential kiddie killer, nasty beasts when you are not looking.



Only brainless people have kids and care about what happens to them.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Only brainless people have kids and care about what happens to them.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> ^
> 
> Of course I never underestimate his power, however he's strictly a pet, and is never in any form of 'guarding mode' other than barking if he hears anything outside or somebody rings the door bell, and would have to be Houdini to get out of our house.   All 4 of our dogs are always on leads when we take them out, and they all sleep downstairs in the house.   I have absolutely no fear that he would pose any threat to another person, nor another dog unless he was being attacked and he defended himself in which case the other dog would get a shock.
> 
> Anyway, bit of mixed news today.   He had CT scans on his leg, nose, and M'Sahib got them to check his lungs also.   His blood analysis was excellent, so nothing untoward there.   Regards his leg, he appears to have lost about 35% density of one of his bones, why we don't know.   He's now on medication for promoting bone regrowth.    The vet said that he could open up his leg and take a bone sample, though he doesn't recommend that at the moment, preferring to prescribe him much stronger medication than that he was getting previously for a month.  Nothing conclusive on the nose front, so it's either some form of trauma (likely) or cancer.   Tissue samples have been taken from his nose, but we won't get the results for another 3 weeks.   The same medication for his leg, anti inflammatory, will help with his nose, and also stronger steroids than he was getting previously.
> 
> So, another 3 to 4 weeks potentially before the picture becomes clearer and we just have to deal with circumstances as they occur.



Sad when it happens to a lovely dog. I would prefer that it happens to a kid !

----------


## cyrille

> Only brainless people have kids and care about what happens to them.


Says the guy building two houses so he can live next to his mother-in-law.  :Very Happy:

----------


## aging one

> Only brainless people have kids and care about what happens to them.


Well you are the right color asshole...

----------


## David48atTD

*PAG* ... good luck with it all.

Hope the cure is easy and affordable ... not that money matters with Man's best friend.

----------


## PAG

Bully on his way home.   No blood today so far.

----------


## AntRobertson

:tumbs: 

Nice one

----------


## SKkin

> No blood today so far.


Do you think it's the medication that was prescribed that's helping with that?

Looks like Bully is happy to be out of the hospital. Aren't we all...

----------


## PAG

> Do you think it's the medication that was prescribed that's helping with that?


I'll ask him when he gets home........ :Smile:

----------


## SKkin

ok I deserved that.  :Smile: 

I guess what I meant was, did they give him anything that was aimed at that part of the problem?

----------


## Commander Shepphard

All the best with Bully PAG.

 Looks like a great dog and totally agree with you about no such thing as a bad dog only bad owners.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Looks like a great dog and totally agree with you about no such thing as a bad dog only bad owners.


As far as my Bruno goes he has only ever received love and is a big part of the family. Probably one of the best dogs I have ever had.

The problem is when Thai males enter the property all hell breaks loose.

His Pit bull mother is exactly the same...........goes absolutely crazy.

Some dogs, especially those that are bred, not nurtured to fight can turn sometimes and I have spoken to numerous vets and dog trainers about Bruno's aggression. They confirm my fear and that is why I always am very careful with letting him out without having a restrain leash on him.

Not to mention some breeds are banned in some societies due to the fact they can turn and totally out of the blue.

----------


## PAG

^

Agree that Pit Bulls are a mutation of Staffordshire Bull Terriers (as is the American Staffordshire Terrier) that increasingly have been bred for guarding and/or protection (as well as an underground dog fighting industry).   Amstaffs in general, and Bully in particular, are bred for show/pet (he's a pedigree from show parents).   

There are normally underlying reasons why a dog acts aggressively for no reason, though typically because it's been abused itself (not saying that's the problem in your case LT).   Too often, you see Pit Bulls (and other breeds) chained up in a yard all day/night, which can't be good for them psychologically, and if they do manage to get out, think they are guarding whatever space they are in and will attack anything that moves if they don't know it.

----------


## PAG

> ok I deserved that. 
> 
> I guess what I meant was, did they give him anything that was aimed at that part of the problem?


I think partly, though the primary medication for the blood problem is steroid based, and M'Sahib didn't want to start him on that until he got home as previous treatments caused him to pee a lot, which isn't a good idea when faced with a 10 hour car journey, albeit with several breaks along the way.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Too often, you see Pit Bulls (and other breeds) chained up in a yard all day/night, which can't be good for them psychologically


My Bruno has a run of 70 metres from our front door to the front gate and he does that trip at least 20 times a day when he detects something he is not happy with.

He is extremely territorial, in fact he spends most the day guarding the property and I have three other dogs that sleep most of the day.

Anyway Bully looks a great dog and I hope he continues the recovery to 100% health and happiness.

----------


## Klondyke

Am I here right on a thread of Billie Holiday?  Why no singing here?  :Smile:

----------


## PAG

> Am I here right on a thread of Billie Holiday?  Why no singing here?


Am a great admirer of Billie Holiday though I personally err towards Ella Fitzgerald, in fact, here's a rendition of hers that will warm the autumnal nasal passages of CCC....

----------


## headhunter

first my heart goes out to BULLY and you and your wife.
if you visit that other planet that has a pet/gardening forum you will soon know who i am.
me/wife have been through it all the past 3yrs.with our beloved SAM,exactly what bully is going through,i will only post for now THE NOSE BLEEDING.and ask what was his PLATELET COUNT.if it [the nose bleeds] continue if at night when you cant get to a vets make up an ice pack [towel and ice cubes]and try to hold it on his forehead and nose.when it happens it will SCARE you into a panic.
once again i feel for you and bully.
maybe its time a pet thread was started along the lines of KEEPING YOUR PETS SAFE.
headhunter  A TRULY DOG LOVER.

----------


## headhunter

[QUOTE=Dragonfly94;3819274]Dogs a potential kiddie killer, nasty beasts when you are not looking.[/QUOTE.
this above is the reason WHY I was banished from another planet,responding to BASTARDS LIKE YOU.

----------


## cyrille

> headhunter A TRULY DOG LOVER.


What are the similarities?

Do you slobber a lot when aroused?

----------


## headhunter

> What are the similarities?
> 
> Do you slobber a lot when aroused?


thanks for the reply,many moons ago I loved it DOGGY STYLE. :cmn:

----------


## headhunter

A MANS BEST FREIND,having been a greyhound trainer besides an owner,i class them as FAMILY,they live with you,eat with you,sleep with you,protect you and are faithfull to the very end.sadly for me and the wife that time came only months ago.its very hard for us to control our emotions especially the wife as she has never had childen and our boy was her baby.
to get back to the topic pag and his wife have to be brave as Thailand has many dangers that are behond control regarding pets.
posting our experiances can come later,its BULLY we have to be concerned about and the findings.

----------


## jabir

> I have a half pit bull and half bull mastif and he is a 54 kg bundle of muscular love with the family but I hate it when he gets out as I fear he may kill someone.
> 
> These dogs have an attack mode bred in and they can snap at any time particularly when their master is not around or they feel threatened or are nervous.
> 
> Not a negative mate as Bruno is a great guard dog but I never, ever underestimate what he is capable of.


You can say that again! I felt safe from the howling on the other side of the gate, but only till his snout appeared at the bottom trying to force his way out. Also had previous negative encounters with both parts of his breed. As you say, loving but fiery potential.

But good on yer PAG for grasping at best available expertise/facilities. Early in thread yet, and hoping it'll be a happy homecoming for you all.

----------


## cyrille

Good luck to bully.

Looks like he could have run home from the hospital.

----------


## PAG

Managed to find the external Disk drive for my Mac, here are a couple of the CT scans that were taken.   The first is of his nose, where the trauma is in his left nostril.



This one of the damage to his right leg, where you can see there is a substantial amount missing above what I will call his knee.

----------


## GracelessFawn

The tissues in his left nostril looks swollen/inflammed.  Hope its not serious.  Crossing fingers.....

My pet monkey just died yesterday, so I'm a bit touchy this AM.  Someone fed her loads of cheewing gum with candies and stones stuck in it.

----------


## headhunter

thanks pag for posting the x-rays.do you know these breeds have respiratory problems.did you get any feed back from the hospital.knee injury.
also a copy of the C.B.C.as i am totally up to date with KASETSART UNIVERSITY AND ITS BLOOD RANGE so I can compare the findings.
one thing we experienced was these big uni's don't like giving you this info.my wife's last visit to the big one in BKK.my wife after spending 11hrs.there,when they carried out test after test,x-rays,ultra sound the wife asked them for copies,only for the doctor to say WHAT DO YOU NEED THEM FOR.
our boys first nose bleed lasted from 5am.-7pm.very frightening.
just a quick fire question,check for a dead rat who has been poisoned or a snake bite and check the colour of his gums.
there are many reasons why bully got this nose bleeding.
fingers crossed.

----------


## headhunter

[QUOTE=GracelessFawn;3821114]The tissues in his left nostril looks swollen/inflammed.  Hope its not serious.  Crossing fingers.....

as GF.has pointed out from the x-ray a swollen inflammed left nostril,lets hope this is the cause of the bleeding,A NASAL INFECTION [FUNGUS] bully should have a titer test which will see if his immune system is at risk.

----------


## PAG

[QUOTE=headhunter;3821753]


> The tissues in his left nostril looks swollen/inflammed.  Hope its not serious.  Crossing fingers.....
> 
> as GF.has pointed out from the x-ray a swollen inflammed left nostril,lets hope this is the cause of the bleeding,A NASAL INFECTION [FUNGUS] bully should have a titer test which will see if his immune system is at risk.


I posted a CT scan, though we do have X Ray images as well though these aren't as definitive as CT's.   The inflammation is caused by a trauma, what we've yet to have confirmed is whether this has been caused by cancer or not.   Tissue samples were taken at the same time as the scan, and results should be received within 3 weeks from then.   He has every test possible on the blood samples taken both in Phuket and Hua Hin.

Good news is that he's responded well to the higher strength medication prescribed by the Hospital, with no nasal bleeding for around 36 hours, nor is he limping.

As an aside, Hua Hin have given us all of the reports, tests, and images taken, so that we can share them with our vets in Phuket, as we took all of his Phuket vet records including X Rays to Hua Hin with us for reference.

----------


## headhunter

confirmed is whether this has been caused by cancer or not.   Tissue samples were taken at the same time as the scan, and results should be received within 3 weeks from then.   He has every test possible on the blood samples taken both in Phuket and Hua Hin.
if like me your not goner get much sleep the next few weeks.its not knowing what it is that has caused me and the wife SO MUCH PAIN they [vets]only cared about how much money they could scam out of us,knowing how much we loved our boy.3yrs.of around 10different clinics and hospitals and bags full of medication left us both without any reason to why we were left heartbroken.much investigating and help from other forums helped us get through the agony,i am sorry we but we have not got ONE good word we can call the vets that treated our beloved.the wife and I will follow bully's progress and pray he comes unscathed.
GOOD LUCK BULLY.

Good news is that he's responded well to the higher strength medication prescribed by the Hospital, with no nasal bleeding for around 36 hours, nor is he limping.

As an aside, Hua Hin have given us all of the reports, tests, and images taken, so that we can share them with our vets in Phuket, as we took all of his Phuket vet records including X Rays to Hua Hin with us for reference.[/QUOTE]

----------


## PAG

^

Sounds like your experiences have not been good ones, however, in our particular case we have complete faith in the professionalism and ethics of both our regular vets (we use PAWS, which is the Phuket Animal Welfare Society - a non profit organisation) and the hospital we used.   Having a fairly large number of animals (4 dogs, 6 cats, and until recently a rabbit) and having been clients for 10 years, we're well known to them. 

In the case of Hua Hin hospital, whilst they charged us for 2 CT scans (each scan is costed separately), they actually performed 6, i.e. 4 gratis.

No disrespect, but I would rather trust what a Vet advises rather than an anonymous person on a forum.

----------


## Maanaam

> The inflammation is caused by a trauma, what we've yet to have confirmed is whether this has been caused by cancer or not


Out of left field...has the idea of a parasite been considered? A nasal bot (don't think of the modern idea of an internet bot or device, it's an actual general name for some parasites). In NZ, sheep sometimes get a nasal bot which causes trauma and bleeding. The lavae of a type of fly laying their eggs in the warn moist atmosphere of an animal's nasal passage.
Worth asking your vet about if, or even not if, other avenues draw a blank.

----------


## headhunter

> ^
> 
> Sounds like your experiences have not been good ones, however, in our particular case we have complete faith in the professionalism and ethics of both our regular vets (we use PAWS, which is the Phuket Animal Welfare Society - a non profit organisation) and the hospital we used.   Having a fairly large number of animals (4 dogs, 6 cats, and until recently a rabbit) and having been clients for 10 years, we're well known to them. 
> 
> In the case of Hua Hin hospital, whilst they charged us for 2 CT scans (each scan is costed separately), they actually performed 6, i.e. 4 gratis.
> 
> No disrespect, but I would rather trust what a Vet advises rather than an anonymous person on a forum.


I am sorry you feel this way[not trusting an anonymous person on a forum] I only want to help you understand my experience with vets and the service they provide.
you can PM me and I will tell you who I am and what experiance I have with nose bleeding ,then take a week or two to read my posting on another forum.
as for being an anonymous person I am well known on the internet by many pet owners,the late issan birder and a personel friend of ours was the late patsy cat.
so if you are not interested in what info I can maybe help you and bully with I will say NO MORE.

----------


## Lostandfound

Manatee sends Bully her best wishes for a full recovery

----------


## PAG

Had to bring closure to this thread.   Sadly, Bully passed away this lunchtime.   He'd been responding well to the medication that he'd received from the hospital in Hua Hin, and we were planning another trip there next week to have further CT scans done.    The tests that he'd had came back negative for cancer, so that was a relief.    Also, the nasal bleeding from the trauma in his nose had become less and less.   His general health and appetite was otherwise good.

Yesterday he took a turn for the worse, with heavy bleeding from his nose again, and even blood coming from his eye socket.   This morning he was having difficulty breathing, and coughing up lumps of matter that had to have come from the nose trauma which has started to disintegrate and probably some of this had been sucked into his windpipe.

We got him to the vet hospital near us this morning, and they'd inserted an endotracheal tube into his mouth to help him, as well as a saline drip.   We were with him when he passed, which was actually due to a cardiac arrest.

Obviously a grief stricken moment, and one that we'd never thought we'd have with such a young dog (2 years 9 months). 

Some of the matter he was coughing up.



With our 4 month old pup.



and his favourite position.



It's hard to imagine a more fun loving and friendly dog.   We'll miss him for sure.

----------


## AntRobertson

Sorry to hear that.  :Sad: 

Losing a pet can be rough.

----------


## nidhogg

Damn.  That is sad.

Sorry mate.

----------


## SKkin

Damn...sorry to hear that PAG.

That is rough. It's bad enough to lose a dog to old age.

----------


## Dillinger

Awwww.

Sorry to read that PAG

R.I.P Bully

----------


## David48atTD

> Sorry to read that PAG
> 
> R.I.P Bully


+1

He was obviously cherished.

A family member lost.

----------


## Topper

I wish I knew what to say that wouldn't sound trite....

----------


## PAG

Thanks for all of your comments folks, appreciated.

Bully was cremated this afternoon.

----------


## klong toey

Sad news RIP Bully .

----------


## Loy Toy

Very sad news mate.

What more can I say!

----------


## laymond

you gave your dog every chance pag,and I feel for your wife as well who obviously loved him very much.RIP bully.

----------


## Maanaam

Very sad, and as laymond said, you did everything possible for him. Condolences to your wife, too, as she must also be deeply affected.

----------


## headhunter

> I am sorry you feel this way[not trusting an anonymous person on a forum] I only want to help you understand my experience with vets and the service they provide.
> you can PM me and I will tell you who I am and what experiance I have with nose bleeding ,then take a week or two to read my posting on another forum.
> as for being an anonymous person I am well known on the internet by many pet owners,the late issan birder and a personel friend of ours was the late patsy cat.
> so if you are not interested in what info I can maybe help you and bully with I will say NO MORE.


now comes the pain and suffering,we went through the same feb.28th this yr.the pain doesn't get any better,so don't beat yourself up,like us ,we done everything to try and find out exactly as you have have done with our beloved,bully will never forget you.this is a cruel country to bring up any family pet,me and mrs.HH share your pain.
bully is up there with our boy,being looked after by,SAINT FRANCIS.
I will light a candle for him and say a prayer for him.
HEADHUNTER a lover of all dogs. R.I.P.BULLY.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

RIP Bully.
So sad, and so incredible for me that they couldn't find exactly what he had.
Wish you the best for the future <3

----------


## Neverna

What a sad ending. RIP Bully.

----------


## PAG

Again, thanks for comments.   It's hit M'Sahib particularly hard for sure.   She picked up his ashes this morning, and the plan is to take them to the local temple tomorrow for a monk to make merit.   Ultimately, the ashes will be in a nice pot with a plant.

----------


## NamPikToot

PAG, very sorry to hear of your & Mrs PAGs loss., RIP Bully. I always had dog up until i became solo in the UK, but my work life doesn't conscionably allow me to have one and i miss having a dog terribly. They light your days with what seem trivial moments, remember the good moments.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Awwww... this is sad.  I have like 16 dogs.....  most are in the farm house.  Only 5 lives with us in the main house.  Been v busy lately with work and stuff leaving me little time to play with the dogs or tinker about in the garden......  

RIP to Bully.  

Cheers to the good times.

----------

